# Thyroid transplant and TSI levels



## mike0414 (Oct 19, 2011)

Has anyone ever considered a thyroid transplant or have one done? Also does anyone know the implications of a TSI level of 296.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

No, where would you get one? I have never heard of a thyroid transplant. I think your TSI level means Graves is really active right now, but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## mike0414 (Oct 19, 2011)

webster2 said:


> No, where would you get one? I have never heard of a thyroid transplant. I think your TSI level means Graves is really active right now, but I don't know that for sure.


i guess i should have said has anyone ever heard of a thyroid transplant? Something they are doing with rabbits i hear. I don't know very much about it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would be absolutely shocked if anybody is doing thyroid transplants. Transplants are done for "critical" organs. The thyroid is not a critical organ...we can easily live without it and take a simple medicine. If a patient received a donor thyroid, the immunosuppresants are FAR riskier and harder on the body than any thyroid medication, so the whole idea of a thyroid transplant is counterintuitive.

What leads you to ask this question?

EDIT: After "googling" thyroid transplants, I suspect you may be referring to taking part of my own thyroid and implanting it somewhere in my body, which would negate what I said above about immunosuppressants (which would not be necessary since it's my own tissue). It appears to be experimental at this time, but I guess I don't really understand it--don't we have our thyroids removed because things aren't working right? Then how would implanting it elsewhere in the body change that? I think I'm missing something. ???


----------

